# new exhaust video



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i thought i woudl take a close up from out side the car.
2.5sl with magnaflow and stock resonator.
(please excuse my dirty muffler, its been snowing and raining over here, first nice day in a while, i gonna clean it later)

video 1 (right click/save as) 

video 2 (right click/save as)


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

gtw00 said:


> i thought i woudl take a close up from out side the car.
> 2.5sl with magnaflow and stock resonator.
> (please excuse my dirty muffler, its been snowing and raining over here, first nice day in a while, i gonna clean it later)
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

No header?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> No header?


NOPE stock header and resonator, just from resonator back slightly larger pipe and the new muffler. that be it.


----------

